# Voyager 680FB or Bolero FB



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently have a 2007 Kontiki 665p which has served us well. Would like to update however Swift no longer make this model. Thinking of either a Voyager 680FB or a Bolero FB. There is only the wife and I. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

A little off-topic - I've just got a 665p - older than yours, but did you have any faults with it? I like to keep ahead of what may happen with the MH.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is the second Kontiki I have owned. Both vehicles have served me well. Covered approx 35,000 miles. There is always the odd screw that needs tightened. Look after the motorhome and it will look after you. 

Incidentally both vehicles were purchased from Johns Cross Motorhomes, whose aftercare when advice was needed was excellent. 

Happy motoring.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

There is less storage on the Bolero/Voyager compared to your Kontiki - is this an issue? I am thinking the under floor storage area as a starter.

Russell


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Would miss the space, but could live with it. The more space you have the more you seem to carry for the rainy day!!! that never comes. 

Need a clear out anyway.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have a 2009 Bolero 680FB,good lounging area,we have had 6 people in our lounge for drinks one evening .TV swings round so you can watch in bed as well as the lounge.Storage is adequate for two people,plenty of locker space to store chairs ,booze,gas bbq.
We did have a Kon-tiki ,and it was a lot bigger in teams of space,but would not change what we have now.

Wish you all the best with whatever you choose.


Les


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We also have a Bolero 680FB.
Loads of storage space for two people and very comfortable to live in. 
We have had a few problems, (we are taking it back to the factory next week to have them sorted by Swift) but nothing that has stopped us enjoying the van.
Great to drive, we had the option pack with cruise control and reversing camera, and the looks seem to get lots of admiring glances.

Landyman.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

TM59 said:


> Incidentally both vehicles were purchased from Johns Cross Motorhomes, whose aftercare when advice was needed was excellent.
> Happy motoring.


Thank you for that, I will pass it on to Lawrence and Glenn.

Peter


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

got the voyager
main differences
heavier chassis and bigger wheels
greater payload
4 seatbelts - the reason we bought it

great van nearly a year old!
Lee


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

We've got a Bolero680FB and love it to bits. Tons of storage for two but you need to watch your payload. The Kontiki probably has more than enough but we've had to make one or two "adjustments" to what we carry.


----------

